# My next breeding project



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

My first spawn was a fail... started with 40+ fry and all dead... did not have some things such as bbs and microworms... I got them a little too late.. 

I am going to have 2 spawns going at once.. this time I have everything ready.. Here are the pairs I plan on using...

My only concern is that I will start working again in January so they won't get my full attention anymore..


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

How is it going. Cause if everything comes out right put me down for those white ones!!


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm still conditioning them. Will introduce over the weekend.


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

Keep us updated!


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

ok... I put the female crowntail in... but my male not really paying attention to her... but I think I have a problem...

Male swims near java fern leaves then whacks his body against it... sometimes on the corners of the tank also... Is this itch? should I postpone? He eats fine and doesn't seem sick at all...

DTHM and clear female still being conditioned...


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

I wish I had IALs... Gonna order some next week.. I need to put some money into my bank before I can order anything... Using blackwater extract for now....


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I wouldn't spawn if you are afraid the male might be sick! He will have a lot of work to do, and will be exhausted..he needs to be in prime condition!


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

thats too bad i hope he is well


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

well... he doesn't seem sick at all, no marks, no torn fins... but every once in a while... he would whack his body agaist a leaf... gonna keep watching him... and will take out if feel he is sick


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

ok... male and female CTs are in tank.... it's been 4 days and don't see any spawning behavior... 

I'm about to put other pair into other spawn tank... 

Should I remove CTs and try again in 2 weeks? or should I just leave them?


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

day6 of CTs in tank. no bubble nest. The male chased female for 1st 4 days... now they don't seem to mind sharing tank.. they can be face to face with almost no aggression..


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

I remove the CTs... gonna buy another female CT and try again in a few weeks.. 

As for my 2nd pair.. I decided to do over the weekend... so I will put them in as soon as I get back from work.


----------



## Miggy10 (Dec 23, 2010)

An update would be nice!!


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah, for sure! How did it go? Any little fishies?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I just sent this guy some fry food cultures. He should be breeding again soon!


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi guys, sorry didn't log on for a whle... unfortunately.. both males died
I have 3 new males 2 are very healthy CTs and 1 is DTHM moves and eats fine but looks like he might have fin rot...
I will attempt 2 spawns again.. simultaneously.. at end of this month

And thanks Mr. Vampire for the cultures.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

*My current bettas*

4 females 3 males and my setup...


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

WHOLY DOODLE SMACKERS! thats a great idea for your set up!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

where are you housing all your males and then fry?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He has soda bottles on the bottom shelf...He'll just need to cut off the tops.


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

i hope i can keep the fry longer than 4 weeks this time..


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

pushed back again.... been so busy with work..


----------



## Xxl3eAsTxX (Nov 16, 2010)

This will be the last post for thread. 
I need to bring my bettas back to top health..

Will make a new post once I decide to breed again..

Add me to facebook if you'd like
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001399078873


----------

